
WHO lessons from Ebola (listen from 30:50) - bramkrom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi69S1UNAVA&feature=youtu.be
======
bramkrom
Interesting overlap between crisis management & startups:

You need to react quickly. (…) You need to engage with communities deeply -
community acceptance is important. You need to be coordinated. You need to be
coherent. You need to look at the other sectoral impacts. (…) The lessons I’ve
learned are: be fast, have no regrets. You must be the first mover. (…) One of
the great things in emergency response is (…) if you need to be right before
you move, you will never win. Perfection is the enemy of the good (…). Speed
trumps perfection. And the problem (…) is that everyone is afraid of making a
mistake, everyone is afraid of the consequence of error. But the greatest
error is not to move. The greatest error is to be paralysed by the fear of
failure. That’s the single biggest lesson I’ve learned in Ebola responses in
the past.

